# How much Water do you need?



## snake (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe I fell into not thinking for myself and just took everyone's word for it but how much H2O do we need? I was going to post this in the General but was hoping someone could show me some data one way or the other.

I find myself trying to take in a lot of fluids throughout the day. I heard from a Nephrologist that as far as the kidneys go, liquid is liquid and will do the job. Not sure a Hepatologist would say the same thing about wiskey. 

https://chriskresser.com/hydration-101-how-much-water-do-you-really-need/


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 3, 2017)

I was just reading the same page as you posted


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 3, 2017)

drink when you're thirsty, and if you think you should be drinking more, don't overdo it. As far as drinking water in and around exercise, I've outlined a few simple guidelines that will make sure you're well hydrated without hitting any extremes.  Within an hour or so of training, drink a few glasses of water so you start well hydrated. While training you can drink a glass or so of water for every 15 minutes you train, especially if you're sweating it out. 
 However, even during times of heavy sweating don't take in more than a quart and half of water per hour. As far as how much your daily intake of water should be, The American College of Sports Medicine that 12 quarts is the maximum amount to drink in a 24-hour period


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> drink when you're thirsty, and if you think you should be drinking more, don't overdo it. As far as drinking water in and around exercise, I've outlined a few simple guidelines that will make sure you're well hydrated without hitting any extremes.  Within an hour or so of training, drink a few glasses of water so you start well hydrated. While training you can drink a glass or so of water for every 15 minutes you train, especially if you're sweating it out.
> However, even during times of heavy sweating don't take in more than a quart and half of water per hour. As far as how much your daily intake of water should be, The American College of Sports Medicine that 12 quarts is the maximum amount to drink in a 24-hour period



Thanks. who the hell can drink 3 gallons of water in a day? 

How do you feel about other liquids being included in your total. I just don't see 2 gallons of Diet Coke being as effective as 2 gallons of water.


----------



## bugman (Feb 3, 2017)

3 gallons... riiight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2017)

snake said:


> Thanks. who the hell can drink 3 gallons of water in a day?
> 
> How do you feel about other liquids being included in your total. I just don't see 2 gallons of Diet Coke being as effective as 2 gallons of water.



I do 2.5 to 3 gallons a day in the summer bc I get very hot and thirsty. 

All liquids, even fruit and veggies, will add to your water intake but obviously 3 gallons of whiskey will not be the same as 3gal water. 
I generally quote Rippetoe and Lyle McDonald here

Rippetoe suggests a liter of water for everyone 1000calories you burn in the day minimum
Lyle suggests enough water to get 5 clear urinations during the day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2017)

I drink at least a gallon just during training. Then another at work. That's two right there and not counting the 36oz of milk I drink with my two shakes everyday. 3 gallons is def doable especially in the summer


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2017)

5-6 liters is normal for me each day, more if I'm working outside & less if its not a training day.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

In the summer when I'm outside from sunup to sun down between myself and another guy will go through a 6gallon igloo cooler full of water in a couple of 8hr work days, but a constant 3 gallons a day would be tough. Yow wouldn't get much done because you would be in the pisser all day.


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Rippetoe suggests a liter of water for everyone 1000calories you burn in the day minimum
> Lyle suggests enough water to get 5 clear urinations during the day



I never linked calories with water intake but I could see the relationship. I always tried to follow the the piss clear idea. Now after a morning multi vit/min, 45 min. of cardio and during a mid cycle of Tren... No one is pissing clear. lol



ECKSRATED said:


> I drink at least a gallon just during training. Then another at work. That's two right there and not counting the 36oz of milk I drink with my two shakes everyday. 3 gallons is def doable especially in the summer



Assuming your training takes 2 hr., you can down a gallon of water in that time? 



stonetag said:


> In the summer when I'm outside from sunup to sun down between myself and another guy will go through a 6gallon igloo cooler full of water in a couple of 8hr work days, but a constant 3 gallons a day would be tough. Yow wouldn't get much done because you would be in the pisser all day.



Stone, I have done my share of hot summer days in 90 degree heat and 90% humidity and yes, water is your life line to staying hydrated and help the body's cooling system. I had a touch of heat stroke once in my late teens; not fun.

Slightly off topic but man, with all that heat and all the water displacement in your guts, how the hell do you eat?


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2017)

I get in 1 gallon during my morning training from 5am to 7am. then I get in another gallon throughout the day. its usually crystal light tea or raspberry lemonade for the second gallon. all in all I get in no less than 2 gallons during the day and whatever I feel I need in the evening at dinner and evening cardio.... I guess I just worked up to that amount over time throughout my journey...


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

"Slightly off topic but man, with all that heat and all the water displacement in your guts, how the hell do you eat? "

Like a fuking horse!....lol. Really though, I believe you sweat it out as fast as you take it in, because you notice you don't piss much on hot ass days?
And by the way Snake, there is no such thing as humidity around here...lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2017)

snake said:


> I never linked calories with water intake but I could see the relationship. I always tried to follow the the piss clear idea. Now after a morning multi vit/min, 45 min. of cardio and during a mid cycle of Tren... No one is pissing clear. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea you're right lol. Do you know how muh water you have to drink to piss clear when taking double the dosage of a multivitamin??? I do and it's not pretty


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2017)

This is one of those things I never really found to be a big deal for me.  I just drink water.  That's about it.  Maybe a couple liters per day? Pretty rare that I would take in a full gallon.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

I thirst, therfore i drink. I like my water room temperature. I like my cherry cokes with ice
 I like my whiskey straight.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I drink at least a gallon just during training. Then another at work. That's two right there and not counting the 36oz of milk I drink with my two shakes everyday. 3 gallons is def doable especially in the summer



I do the same . 2-3 gallons in a day easy.  I have 64oz jug that is always with me, at home or work.  And I am familiar with the restroom in just about every public building I've entered.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 4, 2017)

i get about 100 oz a day. watch out if you drink alot of tea, it has been a cause of kidney stones (mine)


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 4, 2017)

heres the thing for me I do HVAC for 15 years now and live in florida we all know how f#@*ing hot and humid it can get here and if you don't look it up , not only that but I work in attics and its 10 x hotter and stagnant in there so lets say for cutting I don't have to much problems with that but anyways if I don't keep up on water I start to piss tea colored and that shit is not good at all I drink quite I bit and when I work out I try and keep up on that even more but if I drink to much I get cramps , so yea I mean between what they say and what I actually do are totally different I think if you drinking a decent amount of water and your not pissing tea or highlighter colored then you should be good I think we all know when we start to feel like we need or we are not drinking enough but 3 gallons damnnnn !!!


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2017)

i think where most people mess up on water intake is in the pm, at home. most active people are good at work or out and about drinking water, but when they get home the consumption stops. in the winter im usually around a gallon, summer right under 2 gallons.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 4, 2017)

When Im on top of my water consumption, I can usually manage a gallon a day. IF im not consuming other liquids (Monster Ultra Zero White Can... Yum). Honestly this has several beneficial effects, less water retention, acne clears up, and an overall healthy feel through out the day. Plus getting out of bed in the morning is less of a drag.

On a side note... Mistah your profile picture is great.


----------



## Dex (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn, I have never gotten a gallon down. If I hit over 2.5 liters, I am pissing every 20mins.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 5, 2017)

snake said:


> I never linked calories with water intake but I could see the relationship. I always tried to follow the the piss clear idea. Now after a morning multi vit/min, 45 min. of cardio and during a mid cycle of Tren... No one is pissing clear. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it very difficult to eat during the hottest months of the year. Most of the time I just choke it down, I'm never "hungry" when it's real hot


----------



## IHI (Feb 6, 2017)

Im only good for a gallon to gallon and a half most days


----------



## jamesroben (Mar 31, 2017)

We should drink lot of water in a day. 10 to 15 glasses of water are good to drink for healthy living.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

"men aged 19 and over should generally take in at least 3.7 liters of  total water every day — about 15.6 cups a day. Women ages 19 and up  should take in 2.7 liters of total water every day, which is about 11.4  cups a day."


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2017)

It really depends on the person and what they are doing throughout the day. For example, a Roofer by trade is going to need more water consumption that a telemarketer. Now that I sound like captain obvious(lol). My doctor told me that a good sign to help guide you is by the color of your pee(he said urine, Im not proper) as long as you are pissing clear, you are hydrated if you start to see your pee turn yellow, you need to drink more fluids.
With that said, I drink a minimum of a gallon per day. Listen to your body. Everyone is different.


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 10, 2017)

I can do a gallon, easy.  You get into 2 or 3 gallons a day, might want to consider some electrolytes. 
Tren was mentioned earlier in the thread--yeah, I'm not sure it's possible to piss clear with tren.  Dark yellow is about as clear as I ever got with it.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 22, 2017)

I just keep a gallon jug of water on me all the time. I find it's easier to keep up with my water intake that way. I usually get a gallon and a half a day. When I first started making myself drink a gallon a day I had to piss all the time, like every 15-20min. Now it's not so bad. I live in central Alabama, and do industrial electrician work so water is key to survival in the summer.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm a gallon to gallon and half. Seems to be optimum for me since my work is not labor demanding.


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 4, 2017)

I didn't want to make another thread, so I'll post my intake here. I've started out with 2 liters of water 67oz per day and will drink when needed. Should I increase my intake to 80oz because my weight is 185? 

I've done 67oz before, but I was at 130 at the time.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

My metrics for how much is thirst.. Drink when I'm thirsty, have a half gallon jug for the gym - usually end up drinking the whole thing.


----------

